# My Shrimp Breeding Tank



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey,

I finally bought a 30 gallon aquarium so I needed a small project for the 15 gallon tank. After giving it some thought I decided to make it a shrimp breeding tank which will house Cherries and Bumblebee shrimp. I am not going to make it anything fancy as it will be run by an airpump and a sponge filter. The plants in there are only temporary until my Java Moss arrives on Wednesday. Half of the water in the tank is from my old setup and the other half is treated tap water. Aside from the chlorine remover I also added the recommended dose of Seachem Equilibrium and will measure the water parameters tomorrow. I think everything is doing well because the shrimp were eating after few minutes and the two pregnant bumblebees are still carrying the eggs. The temperature in the tank is about 72 degrees since I was told that Bumblebees prefer the colder waters.

I am currently feeding the shrimp with regular flakes and pellets but I just ordered some Fruity Pumpkin Crisps and Hikari Algae wafers from Aquabid.com. In the next few days I will also be hunting for 2-3 more different types of food so I can vary the nutrients that the shrimp are taking in.

Just in case you are wondering.....there are two Ottos and Malasian Trumpet snails there but will be gone once I set up the 30 gallon tank next week.

I am wondering if anybody has a suggestion as to whether I should leave the bottom bare or put some type of substrate?

If anybody has suggestions or tips please let me know as this is my first time breeding these little roaches. 

Here are all the pics I just snapped up....


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

I would suggest some kind of substrate and to add in mosses. Shrimps tend to do better when the ground they walk on has something for them to grip.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

brianclaw said:


> I would suggest some kind of substrate and to add in mosses. Shrimps tend to do better when the ground they walk on has something for them to grip.


I second that


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll pick up some really small gravel today...


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Acckkk! Don't cover a previously bare bottomed cycled tank with gravel or your tank will mini cycle/cycle again! (I know, I've done it). If you decide to add substrate, add a little bit at a time -- like a handful in a corner. Next week, add another handful, etc. etc. Give the beneficial bacteria time to populate. If this tank is not cycled, I suggest you seed it with gravel from a cycled tank. Shrimp are not very hardly to ammonia/nitrIte or even much nitrAte for that matter.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Tank seems to be coming along very well. As you guys suggested, I added very fine gravel so it gives the shrimp some sense of security walking on the bottom. I just made a discovery that a third Bumblebee shrimp is carrying eggs and she seems to be the largest shrimp that I have (probably over 1.25 inches). I still find it amazing that she became pregnant in a tank that is not fully cycled.

I make sure that the pregnant shrimp get food everyday by feeding them with long tweezers. In other words, I basically grab a flake in the tweezers and put it in front of the shrimp so they are able to grab it without fighting for food. 

The light in the tank has been on for over three straight days and no algae is growing yet. The light output in there is 3.66, but I definitely would like some green stuff growing all over. :mrgreen:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

where'd you get your bubblebee shrimp from?


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

John N. said:


> where'd you get your bubblebee shrimp from?


From Aquabid. There is an awesome seller that deals with these constantly.


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

what is your gH and pH for this tank? thanks


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

balloon_fish said:


> what is your gH and pH for this tank? thanks


I didn't have time to check the gH but the pH is at exactly 7.00  
They seem to be doing well since three females are still running around full of eggs.


----------



## T_om (Dec 23, 2004)

Sigh. There is some unfortunate information being related here. There is absolutely no need for substrate in a shrimp breeding tank. 

They do NOT need gravel to "walk on" as they do perfectly fine on the glass. Watch them walk right up the sides while scraping away at the algae with their spatulated little feet and you will see what I mean.

In a breeding tank, gravel only makes it hard to keep clean. My breeding tanks contain homemade sponge filters, lots of Java Moss and a little Java Fern. And NO substrate. All the plant material is not anchored at all.

If you are setting up for display, fine... a substrate looks nice and is part of the maintenance price we pay to keep nice looking tanks. But if you are setting up breeders only, don't use a substrate.

Tom


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Y'know Tom, I figured the substrate would have been necessary for the shrimp to feel like they are in a natural environment. If I were breeding fish, it would be a whole different story. But I suppose since I got my entire breeding stock from you, and since they look *great*, I guess you know what you're talking about


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

T_om said:


> Sigh. There is some unfortunate information being related here. There is absolutely no need for substrate in a shrimp breeding tank.
> 
> They do NOT need gravel to "walk on" as they do perfectly fine on the glass. Watch them walk right up the sides while scraping away at the algae with their spatulated little feet and you will see what I mean.
> 
> ...


It does not says in the post that is absolutely necessary to have susbtrate.
I say, it depends what you want to do and what shrimps you want to keep.
If you do not want to use CO2 and want to lower your ph, you might want to use Florabase or Aquasoil Amazonia for this. It is something more aesthetic than anything else.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Gravel is for plants to root in as well as for beneficial bacteria to colonize (keeps water clear). Shrimps do not need gravel to walk on as they will do perfectly fine on glass. However, moss is absolutely needed in breeding these critters as moss has micro-organisms that the young shimplets can feed on until they grow bigger. 
Hope this helps.


----------

